# 16 days in France - where would YOU go?



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

Okay, last year we did a bit of France on our two-week expedition in the van. Quite enjoyable, or at least, the first half was. We hit Frejus and Hyeres on the south coast, then as we meandered north - in fact, precisely as we passed through Lyon - the weather turned against us and the last few days were pretty miserable.

I'm not a HUGE fan of driving thousands of kilometres. I love walking and cycling, drinking wine and stuff - so as you can tell, I'm quite delighted by the French lifestyle.

My question at this point is this: we're heading off to France again in September but I just can't decide where to go.

We've got 16 nights to play with - what would be your suggested itinerary? I'm not averse to any region, I just don't have a clue where to go!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

stormywhether,

You didn't say what crossing.

If it were me, I'd probably blast down to Aquitaine.

However, if you don't like driving too many miles, get a ferry to St Malo and drive to south Brittany. If the weather is not good enough, head down the Atlantic coast.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'd go here http://www.lac-aiguebelette.com/ and then to here http://www.sunfrance.com/villages/index.php3?id_gmenu=1460&langue=en and then passing over here http://www.viaducdemillaueiffage.com/index.php4?lang=EN and then perhaps to this area http://www.perpignantourisme.com/ and going over the border for some cheap fuel, **** and booze.

I wouldn't go in that order though. I will be planning a similar route for last week and first week of Sep.


----------



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

Cheers guys, some top suggestions there. Taking the Chunnel. Will probably get a few hours driving in heading south before an aire stop.

Then who knows. But Aquitaine sounds nice - as do the lake areas you suggest, Pusser. Decisions decisions eh? Good to have them, mind.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Head South young man, *Provence* takes some beating, plenty of walks and cycling in them thar hills.

If you get fed up with the hills, then you can always have a plodge in the Med, I can recommend *La Lavendu.*

Hope you have a great holiday.

Texas


----------

